#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-13
<ThomasDK-arb> halløjs
<ThomasDK-arb> sidder med et lille problem
<ThomasDK-arb> jeg har en bruger på en mailserver hvor han ikke har rettighed til sit home, hvordan giver jeg en bruger rettighed til sit home uden at være logget ind som ham?
<ThomasDK-arb> grunden er at postfix med virtuelle brugere kræver at hver bruger har et home
<ThomasDK-arb> tror dette var løsningen: sudo chown -R user:user /home/user
<kim^> ?spørgsmål: hvordan laver jeg en custom opløsning i en nvidia gfx kort i ubuntu, hvor opløsning skal være 1176x664 ?
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-14
<askhl_> kim^, der findes noget information på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution .  Se under `undetected resolutions'
<askhl_> (det er muligt at der findes simplere måder, men den her har jeg benyttet på et tidspunkt)
<kim^> ok takker
<askhl_> O.k., eksemplet er måske lidt indviklet, så lige et par ord til at følge op
<askhl_> kim^, hvordan har du det med terminaler?
<askhl_> cvt 800 600
<askhl_> ^ ovenstående kommando producerer en linje tekst, en såkaldt 'modeline'.
<uvirtbot> askhl_: Error: "ovenstående" is not a valid command.
<askhl_> Kør så kommandoen der står nedenunder, noget med 'xrandr --newmode'
<askhl_> Derefter burde det være muligt at vælge den nye opløsning
<kim^> ok
<askhl_> Hvis noget går galt eller ikke er til at finde ud af, så sig til
<kim^> ok tak
<Ubuntubruger5> Spørgsmål.er meget ny med linux og ubuntu. men hold op et lækkert system, har et problem. som går på Evolution 2.30.3 jeg kan ikke få mig adressebog til at virke der det er fra min web mail fra Gmail
<Ubuntubruger5> Spørgsmål 2. Som sagt før er linux nyt for mig men virkelig lækkert at arbejde med.jeg er vand til at gå ,med livrem og seler i ved Windows :-) og det er ikken oget som jeg lige vender mig af med, så jeg vil høre lidt om der finds et program ala ghost har hentet flyback manager som burde virker på nogenlunde sammen måde men er usikker på om jeg har hentet det rette program er der nogen der har nogle forslag det er til at
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-15
<Kvik_sverige> ?spørgsmåle hvordan kan man se hvad ens CD/DVD drev hedder, vil gerne mounte det. Da den ikke selv gør det
<lars_t_h> den er der måske alligevel i /media eller /mnt, er det ikke tilfældet må du kigge i /dev
<lars_t_h> hvor blockdevices er
<Kvik_sverige> Hvad hedder den i /dev?
<lars_t_h> hvor skulle jeg vide det fra?
<lars_t_h> det afhænger af hvor mange blockdevices du har tilsluttet din computer lige nu, Kvik_sverige
<lars_t_h> og hvor
<Kvik_sverige> Har bare smidt en tom cd i den
<Kvik_sverige> Der er en der hedder cdrom cdrom1 og dvd i /dev
<lars_t_h> Kvik_sverige, du kan ikke bruge noget der ikke er et filsystem på
<Kvik_sverige> hmm
<Kvik_sverige> for genstarter jeg pc'en med cd'en virker det
<Kvik_sverige> bare lidt øv for og brænde 10 mb
<lars_t_h> men du kan bruge et block device til at brænde et iso, der skal du bruge en bestemt kommando, du kan også bruge Brasero fra Programmer > Lyd og video
<lars_t_h> Kvik_sverige, ^
<Kvik_sverige> lars_t_h, men ubuntu ser slet ikke cd'en
<Kvik_sverige> Nå men må bare genstarte den :)
<lars_t_h> Kvik_sverige, jo det gør  den, for ellers ville block devicet ikke være der, den kommer bare ikke med noget når der ikke er et filsystem
<lars_t_h> Hvad skulle den vise?
<Kvik_sverige> når jeg gar in i braso ser den ikke noget drev
<Kvik_sverige> lars_t_h, den fejl her https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eject/+bug/412527
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 412527 in linux "Cannot mount media in DVD rom drive, Acer Timeline 4810T." [Undecided,New]
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> Kvik_sverige, du skal bruge sudo eject /dev/<måske_flere_mapper_her>/<fil> erstat alt efter det første < (incl) med det block device der passer på din hardware
<lars_t_h> du må ikke tykke på hardware eject knappen
<Kvik_sverige> okay så det er bare eject cdrom?
<Kvik_sverige> genstater lige
<Kvik_sverige> lars_t_h, okay virker med eject /dev/cdrom
<Kvik_sverige> lars_t_h, takker, så ved jeg det
<lars_t_h> Kvik_sverige, du gav selv løsningen - launchpad bugen beskrev en work-around
<lars_t_h> *bug-en
<Kvik_sverige> lars_t_h, har også meldt mig til den bug
<Kvik_sverige> men første gang på 7md jeg skulle bruge det drev
<lars_t_h> du kan tilføje at den work-around virker
<Kvik_sverige> AJenbo, har lavet en iso med en bios update til mig jeg vil køre iaften så skulle lige lave det iso :)
<lars_t_h> #4
<lars_t_h> beskriver work-arounden
<Kvik_sverige> NÃ¥ nu skriger konen der er mad
<lars_t_h> ok, god appetit
<Kvik_sverige> lars_t_h, går der ind iaften
<Kvik_sverige> lars_t_h, takker
<AJenbo> god morgen alle sammen
<lars_t_h> hej AJenbo
<AJenbo> tror jeg vil se på noget morgen mad, måske er der stadig nogle kolde rester fra nattens levering
<AJenbo> Tror jeg vil arbejde for Ubuntudanmark fremover, det kan godt være de heller ikke kan betale løn, men i det mindste lyver de ikke om det
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: ping?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, yup+
<lars_t_h> *?
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, ja ok - træls ikke at få sin løn. Manglende løn er er et prima tegn på en virksomhed som snart går konkurs.
<kristian-aalborg> yup+ har jeg lige installeret ;)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kager rundt i et CF-kort... men har måske fundet en løsning
<lars_t_h> hehe
<lars_t_h> et CF præsenteres som en IDE harddisk: , /dev/hd__
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det skulle man tro ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det gør den nu på protokol niveau: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CompactFlash#CF.2B_and_Compact_Flash_specification_revisions
<lars_t_h> og det er det der er interessant for Linux kernen (og dig)
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: mit kort er på 4 gb
<kristian-aalborg> det skumle er... jeg kan som sagt kun se det i lucid... men nu er jeg gået i slitaz, fordi jeg ved at hw'en er ok på den bærbare
<lars_t_h> det er vel rigeligt til et lille system
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, prøv at tage en lsmod i lucid, og så en i den anden - og find ud af om der er nogle moduler du skal modprobe
<kristian-aalborg> det er ikke det, der er det mærkelige... det mærkelige er, at når jeg går i gparted og lægger mine hda'er sammen giver de 6.02 gb plus det løse - og hdd'en er kun 4 gb
<kristian-aalborg> det var en idé
<lars_t_h> sæt dem ind i /etc/modules.conf eller /etc/modules (Debian og dens varianter)
<lars_t_h> så bliver de loaded ved boot
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, der er noget ekstra plads ledig som bruges i tilfælde af slidte og dårlige sektorer
<lars_t_h> de skal ikke bruge det hele ellers har du ikke nogle ekstra flash til når de første flash celler dør
<kristian-aalborg> virker bare bizart at et gammelt kort ikke ses af *alt*
<lars_t_h> *du ikke de
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, narh, der ryddes op i gammel kerne kode - de ældste drivers er ude - mest fordi de ikke bliver vedligeholdt
<kristian-aalborg> ja... men så gammel er CF vel heller ikke?
<lars_t_h> (ingen af kerneudviklerne har/bruger den hardware)
<lars_t_h> næh
<lars_t_h> det er rigtig nok
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: http://pastebin.com/BSTUDsMD
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, de har fået til fredag til at udbetale min løn eller ryger den i retten
<AJenbo> Det gode er at jeg har fri ind til de betaler :)
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, du kan true med konkurs
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, ja self har du fri - og du kan ikke fyres - for de har misvedligeholdt jeres aftale groft
<kristian-aalborg> ah vent.... jeg havde nogen trælse usb-porte indbygget i maskinen, gad vide om jeg fik dem slået ordentligt fra
<kristian-aalborg> slukker lige hele kassen
<kristian-aalborg> ... og kigger lidt på ledninger... hej AJenbo, forresten
<kristian-aalborg> vi ses
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-16
<kristian-aalborg> morn
<kristian-aalborg> ?Spørgsmål: er der problemer med dk.ubunut.org?
<[dmp]> kristian-aalborg: findes det site? Google har intet på det domæne og DNS serveren siger at det ikke findes.
<kristian-aalborg> ah, det var ikke ubunut
<kristian-aalborg> ;) det var ubuntu... men tror, jeg fik hul igennem til det belgiske mirror
<[dmp]> kristian-aalborg: Nej, det gættede jeg mig til; Host dk.ubuntu.org not found: 3(NXDOMAIN) .. Der er heller ikke et be.ubuntu.org, så vidt jeg kan se..
<kristian-aalborg> sært... henter tilsyneladende fra sidstnævnte nu
<kristian-aalborg> [dmp]: ping
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.qxl.dk/pris/computer-elektronik-software/brbare-computere/ibm/ibm-t23-2647-laptop/v/an629252968/ her er en maskine du kan bruge - havde ikke set du var på #snak også....
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-17
<AlienDK> Hej
<AlienDK> er i døde?
<MikeDK> yep, helt døde :-)
<AlienDK> neej
<AlienDK> MikeDK
<MikeDK> jo helt døde, så døde at vi ikke eksistere mere :-P
<AlienDK> Har et problem med x11vnc
<MikeDK> k
<AlienDK> Når jeg prøver at køre x11vnc får jeg dette her: http://pastebin.com/mwv6jeQ6
<AlienDK> Er helt lost
<MikeDK> gør mig ikke meget i vnc
<AlienDK> hmm
<AlienDK> :(
<MikeDK> men hæng lige ved måske der er andre der kan hjælpe
<AlienDK> jep
<MikeDK> ?spørgsmål, før dit aktuelle spørgsmål plejer at hjælpe på at folk reagere
<AlienDK> ok
<AlienDK> ?spørgsmål Når jeg starter x11vnc kommer den med dette output: http://pastebin.com/mwv6jeQ6
<AlienDK> hmm
<AlienDK> prøvede at køre "x11vnc -create" og det gav mig ikke nogen fejl, indtil jeg prøvede at forbinde mig
<AlienDK> hmm
<AlienDK> 17/12/2010 13:34:43 XOpenDisplay(":20") failed.
<AlienDK> 17/12/2010 13:34:43 Trying again with XAUTHLOCALHOSTNAME=localhost ...
<AlienDK> 17/12/2010 13:34:43 ***************************************
<AlienDK> 17/12/2010 13:34:43 *** XOpenDisplay failed (:20)
<AlienDK> :S
<AlienDK> FÃ¥r "connection reset by peer (10054)" i min VNC client
<AlienDK> damn det er til at blive sindsyg af :(
<AlienDK> Har prøvet med tightvncserver istedet
<AlienDK> og har sat det op
<AlienDK> på serveren
<AlienDK> da jeg så forbinder mig med min VNC klient kommer der godt nok en vindue op, men det er bare sort
<AlienDK> hmm
<AlienDK> D:
<AlienDK> jeg myrder VNC
<AlienDK> arh fuck vnc
<AlienDK> jeg giver op
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-18
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål? er her nogle der kan få google sketchup til at kører i ubuntu ?
<snigepige> har aldrig hørt om det før :OD
<pixiarvai> det er et fedt tegneprogram, man kan hente det gratis, men der er ingen linuxudgave, og jeg fik det ikke til at virke som pixeline
<pixiarvai> http://sketchup.google.com/
<snigepige> sidder og kigger på det nu :OD
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, http://wp.larsth.dk/2010/12/18/open-cobalt-3d-gui-ide/
<pixiarvai> jeg har ikke lige adgang til vores database hjemmefra, men man kan lave ret flotte 3d billeder
<lars_t_h> lige lavet det blogindlæg idag
<snigepige> ku være man sku prøve det når der kommer m$ på den anden maskine
<lars_t_h> det ser ellers ret godt ud det Google har lavet
<pixiarvai> Open Cobalt er jo så ikke det samme, jeg vil kunne åbne firmaets filer og arbnejde med dem hjemme fra
<pixiarvai> men ja, det google har lavet er faktisk et ret godt program, man behøver ikke "pro" udgaven i de fleste tilfælde (jeg har så pro på arbejde)
<pixiarvai> jeg lurer på om virtualbox kan bruges, men det koster så maskinkraft til både ubuntu, virtualbox og win7, og det er ikke optimalt hvis man arbejder med 3d, det er i forvejen krævende
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, det er igen det lort med at de ikke sørger for linux versioner
<MikeDK> fuck google, and fuck'em good
<pixiarvai> yes, jeg har skam også forsøgt, men jeg kan ikke få det startet
<MikeDK> LOL
<MikeDK> så skal de bare presses lidt til at "bend over" MUUHAHAHAHAHAHA
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, kan man også i Open Cobalt - den kan være en VNC klient
<pixiarvai> men jeg fandt da ud af at chefens pc var uden firewall og antivirusbeskyttelse ..... og den er 4 mdr gammel     *LOL*
<MikeDK> heheeeeee
<MikeDK> fjols
<lars_t_h> går self ikke hvis det er  noget M$ teknik
<pixiarvai> yes .............. jamen jeg troede det var standard  :D:D:D:D
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, tør du fortælle ham at der i gennemsnit går 10 minutter fra at en Windows PC vbliver koblet til nettet til den er inficeret med malware?
<MikeDK> havde en sjov oplevelse i computercity for en del tid siden, en ældre direktørtype kom ind og spurgte efter en ny computer fordi hans maskine var fået BSOD :_))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))9
<pixiarvai> lol
<MikeDK> så har man ederfuckfandeme for mange penge :-))
<MikeDK> ............eller for lidt viden
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ja - jeg ville nu godt have hans BSOD maskiner
<MikeDK> yeah, stod osse og tænkte over det, men så ville jeg sgu hellere ha hjulpet ham med at installere noget linux MUHAHAHAHA
<kristian-aalborg> nok mere det sidste... der er en del i den generation født lidt efter krigen, der er MEGET lidt informerede
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  jeg har skam lavet det nu på hans pc, jeg er så spændt på hvad han siger på mandag, for jeg fandt først ud af det fredag over middag
<lars_t_h> nok både og
<kristian-aalborg> hvem har forresten erfaringer med wubi-installationer?
<pixiarvai> uha, kun lidt i virtualbox
<kristian-aalborg> jeg skal have det lavet hos min mor og far... de var rendt ind i noget BSOD ;)
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, sådan nogen kan blive stik tosset - så spil endelig dum, sig bare at du har set Windows selv installere den som en opdatering
<lars_t_h> den hopper han nok på
<pixiarvai> næææ, jeg drillede ham da med det, så kan han lærer at ansætte folk der tænker på at tjekke den slags hehe
<lars_t_h> altså kun hvis du har arbejdsplads i nærheden af ham
<pixiarvai> jeg er på samme kontor, og der er kun 6 km dertil .... det er sku fedt her i  vintertiden
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, nå men sikkerhed har de fleste ikke noget imod at man går op i
<pixiarvai> næææ, og der er en af de andre der kører linux (det er så i virtualbox), så jeg har da en til at bekræfte hvad jeg siger
<lars_t_h> det er godt
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-12
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål: ubuntu 10.10 xsane, Fejl under CMS omforming: Kunne ikke åbne skanner ICM profil:
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870424 kan måske hjælpe dig
<Ubuntubruger9> tak jeg kikker om lidt ;-)))
<Ubuntubruger9> Nu er det godt igen. Bare et flueben kan ødelægge det hele ;-)   alt vel igen mvh Knud i Frederikshavn
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej, kan jeg på nogen måde se hvor varm min server er?
<Ubuntubruger4> Eller om den er stresset eller lign
<cromag> du kan evt. starte en terminal og skrive top, og se hvor meget den bruger af resourcer
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: prøv at kigge i /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<oz3tl> ?spørgsmål kan man fra en live cd få sudo rettigheder på en eksisterende partion da jeg har det svært behov for at kunne få kopieret mine billeder m.m. ud
<stix> ja da
<oz3tl> hmmm hvordan det for syntes ikke jeg kan få det til og virke
<oz3tl> stix brb skal lige ud og køre kommer så online fra en anden pc
<stix> bare i orden
<OZ3TL-LAP-02> stix: er du her stadigt ??
<stix> jeps
<stix> hvad er det for en type disk og fs?
<OZ3TL> okay nu har jeg tid til og uddybe :D
<OZ3TL> det er en ext4 fs????
<OZ3TL> det er en hdd disk
<stix> okay
<stix> hvad siger fdisk -l ?
<Ubuntubruger8> hey guys, jeg har oprettet et subdomain i apache
<Ubuntubruger8> det virker med alle andre subdomain
<Ubuntubruger8> men når jeg oprettet et subdomain bliver den ikke aktiv why?
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: der er ikke noget, der hedder subdomain i apache httpd
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har restartet apache
<OZ3TL> den det er glat med har jeg ikke lige ved hånden lige nu men problemet er at jeg har været i gang med og lave en usb disk til og køre på så bagefter fik jeg "grub-rescue"
<Ubuntubruger8> altså stix.domain.dk
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: ja det er der ikke noget, der hedder i httpd
<Ubuntubruger8> ja httpd
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har indtastet mit der
<Ubuntubruger8> men det virker ikke
<Ubuntubruger8> det bliver ikke aktiv
<Ubuntubruger8> og jeg får ingen fejl i loggen
<Ubuntubruger8> gir jeg den et kortere navn eller noget andet så virker det
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg skal altid slås med httpd
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: hvilke <VirtualHost's har du?
<Ubuntubruger8> 2 sek
<stix> OZ3TL: du har bootet op på en ubuntu cd?
<Ubuntubruger8> <VirtualHost *>
<Ubuntubruger8> stjerne
<stix> og nu har du en harddisk, du vil kopiere noget ud af?
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: så peger du alt på det jo?
<stix> alle requests altså
<Ubuntubruger8> ja ?
<OZ3TL> stix: ja det har jeg haft gjort 10 gange og da jeg ville kopiere mine data ud så jeg kunne lægge systemet ned og starte på en clean installation
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: du har et enkelt website og du vil have alle requests til din server til at vise html i din documentroot for din nævnte *-vhost?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har flere websitet
<stix> OZ3TL: men hvad vil du gøre nu? Kopiere noget indhold væk og installere igen?
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: som skal rammes af forskellige navn (domains)?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja?
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: så forstår jeg ikke hvorfor du har en *-vhost? Du skal lave en vhost for hvert domain
<OZ3TL> stix: jepsen
<Ubuntubruger8> det har jeg også
<Ubuntubruger8> stix kan du se på det via ssh?
<stix> OZ3TL: hvor er du gået i stå? Du har mounted din disk og kan se indholdet?
<Ubuntubruger8> så kan du se hvad jeg mener
<Ubuntubruger8> en lille privat server
<Ubuntubruger8> så ikke det storer :-)
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: nej lad mig hellere give dig et eksempel
<Ubuntubruger8> ok
<OZ3TL> ja stix det kan jeg men de gange jeg har forsøgt mig med og kopiere ud får jeg kun noget af det med og det prob synes jeg ikke jeg har haft tidligere ever
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: http://pastebin.com/UhBebnUy
<stix> OZ3TL: hvordan kopierer du? bare med cp -rf ?
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: lav sådan en for hvert af dine sites og drop *-vhosten
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: sørg for, at de navne du bruger slåes op til IP'er der findes på din boks - det kan du bruge din /etc/hosts til
<OZ3TL> nej nautilus
<stix> OZ3TL: brug hellere konsollen, så får du da at vide hvis der er noget, der ikke kan kopieres
<Ubuntubruger8> stix jeg har prøvet det funker ikke
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: hvad har du skrevet ind i /etc/hosts?
<OZ3TL> hmmmmmm stix er ikke så ferm i terminalen at jeg tør binde an med det den vej igennem havde håbet på noget ala sudo nautilus og få adgang den vej igennem
<Ubuntubruger8> altså <VirtualHost upgrade.mitdomain.dk> også bare forsat derfra?
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: ikke i /etc/hosts vel?
<Ubuntubruger8> nej
<Ubuntubruger8> har intet skrevet i etc/hosts
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: skriv serverens lokale IP <mellemrum> sub.domain.dk
<stix> på en linje hver
<stix> OZ3TL: kender du den fulde sti på det du vil kopiere og hvor du vil kopiere det hen?
<Ubuntubruger8> den lokale er altid 127
<Ubuntubruger8> ?
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: ikke på eth0
<OZ3TL> stix: ja det er alt i home til en usbstik med et bib som også hedder home
<stix> OZ3TL: nu ved jeg ikke hvor du har mounted home - men det er ikke /home når du er bootet op på live-cd
<OZ3TL> nej det er på den 60gb disk der er i maskinen
<stix> OZ3TL: ud i Terminal og se hvor den er mounted: mount
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg har en server stående med en masse hjemmesider
<OZ3TL> det må lige vente til jeg kommer tilbage dertil hvor den står lige nu for måtte i hu hej hast køre mine paptøser til svømning og havde så lige denne her tæt på :)
<Ubuntubruger8> og jeg skal have ny hardisk hvordan ville alle hjemmesiderne oppe at kører på den nye hardisk?
<stix> OZ3TL: okay :)
<Ubuntubruger8> ville i
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: alle dine hjemmesider ligger i /var/www/html ?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja
<Ubuntubruger8> php hjemmesider
<Ubuntubruger8> med database
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg skal vel installere ubuntu igen på hardisken?
<Ubuntubruger8> den nye?
<OZ3TL> stix: shit nu kan jeg se at alt det her ikke kan ses når jeg kommer tilbage til den nå skidt kan da huske det med mount :D
<stix> Ubuntubruger8: nej du kan bare sætte den nye disk i, lave en partition og mounte den i /var/www/html
<stix> OZ3TL:  godt så :)
<laoshi> vil lige minde om at der er møde på #ubuntu-dk-moede i aften kl 20
<stix> jeps
<stix> fri!
<kragh> hej jeg vil gerne spille Lol og whine kan ikke køre det efter den nye update hjælp ?
<TLE> kragh: hejsa
<kragh> hvad kan jeg gøre ?
<TLE> en googlesøgning på "wine Lol" giver denne side fra wines programdatabase, hvor der står noget om en opdatering som gør at det ikke dur og der står noget om en workaround, vil du ikke se om det hjælper dig?
<kragh> har prøvet det, det virker ikke
<TLE> kragh: ok, så kan jeg desværre ikke hjælpe dig, stil evt. dit spørgsmål igen og husk at sætte nøgleordet "?spørgsmål" på så så mange som muligt ser det
<TLE> og inkludér også gerne lidt (mere) information om hvad der sker når det ikke virker
<TLE> snakkes
<pixiarvai> Husk at der er møde i dag kl 20.00 på "dk-moede"
<stix> Hvad er det nu møde kanalen hedder?
<Blfriis> #ubuntu-dk-moede
<pixiarvai> sry, det skulle jeg da have haft skrevet med
<stix> Takker
<pixiarvai> topic på "snak" er rettet nu
<laoshi> møde på #ubuntu-dk-moede om 10 minutter!
<laoshi> AJenbo, møde på ubuntu-dk-moede. skal til at snakke 12.04 release!
<AJenbo> havde problemer med at komme ind
<h_e_tjelum> Spørgsmål: Jeg skal installere et elektronikprogram der hedder Eagle, og i "System requirements" står der at man skal have "the following libraries: libpng14.so.14, libssl.so.1.0.0, libcrypto.so.1.0.0, libjpeg.so.8". Hvordan hulen installerer man lige dem? Det kan ses på siden: http://www.cadsoftusa.com/downloads/?language=en
<h_e_tjelum> Skal lige siges at jeg er daglig bruger af Ubuntu, men ikke en haj til det bagvedliggende
<h_e_tjelum> Hov - jeg bruger Ubuntu 10.10
<jarlen> De er i pakkearkivet til 11.10, ser det ud til
<jarlen> prøv at se om du ikke også har dem
<h_e_tjelum> Pakkearkivet? Er det tilstede i Ubuntu Software Center? Derinde er der nogle ældre versioner...
<h_e_tjelum> Hvordan hulen får jeg dem op i revision? Hvis det hedder sådan?
<jarlen> pakkearkivet indeholder de versioner der er testet til at fungere i den version af ubuntu du kører
<h_e_tjelum> Vil det sige at jeg skal opgradere min Ubuntu til nyeste, med Unity m.m., for at kunne køre mit Eagle i Ubuntu?
<h_e_tjelum> Nå - men jeg får vist ikke gjort noget ved det i aften... Mange tak for info/hjælp indtil videre... :-)
<staphan> hvad hedder den nyeste udgave a wine?
<[dmp]> staphan: winehq.com
<staphan> mange tak
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-13
<Ubuntubruger9> god aften
<Ubuntubruger9> nogle her inde der har en hjemmeside hvor man kan finde lol til ubuntu 11,10
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger1> kan nogen se hvad jeg skriver? jeg har aldrig brugt en IRC/chat eller hvad dette nu er
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg har et problem med og finde min menu i 11,10 og skal finde ud af hvordan jeg laver en menubar som den i toppen bare have en i bunden os
<jarlen> Har du ikke menuen ude i venstre side i 11.10
<jarlen> ?
<Ubuntubruger9> nej har en søgebar ogsoftwer center
<Ubuntubruger9> det er det
<Ubuntubruger9> har haft en anden menubar i lang tid men den kunne ikke fatte noget i 11,10
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg skal bare vide hvor jeg finder mit menu icon så jeg kan lave en ny menubar
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger9, prøv at se om dette hjælper http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#45
<Ubuntubruger9> mange tak jeg skriver om lidt igen :)
<Ubuntubruger9> kan man komme til og låse den menubar så man skal åbne den inde i noget andet for jeg kan ikke klikke på den
<pixiarvai> jeg er i tvivl om hvilket skrivebordsmiljø du er på. kig på http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57 og sig om det er billede 1 el. 2 du har
<Ubuntubruger9> du kan teamviewer vis det er
<pixiarvai> kan vi da godt
<pixiarvai> så skal du lige sende ID og kode
<Ubuntubruger9> 726 025 947
<Ubuntubruger9> 1248
<pixiarvai> øøøø , er det din skærm ? (helt sort og kun med det ene lille panel i toppen)
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg ved sku ikke hvad det kan være min iphone kan got finde det
<pixiarvai> kan være at det er min teamwiever der er en gammel udgave
<Ubuntubruger9> det er 6 ved ikke om det er up to date :D
<pixiarvai> også 6 her
<Ubuntubruger9> hmm
<Ubuntubruger9> jamen jeg ved ikke hvad det er så
<Ubuntubruger9> men kan man ikk søge efter den menubar et eller andet sted
<pixiarvai> jeg ved det ikke rigtigt, i 11.10 er det default Unity, og jeg har ikke sat mig ind i det (jeg er mere til Gnome)
<Ubuntubruger9> hehe oki jamen jeg kigger lidt mere på det :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-14
<Ubuntubruger0> hey
<Ubuntubruger0> Er da ikke venlig gut der kan hjælpe mig med apache
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: prøv at stille dit spørgsmål og inkluder så meget information som muligt, så finder du ud af om der er nogen der kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger0> Det drejer sig om jeg er igang med at oprette nogle subdomains på mine domæner via apache
<TLE> og husk at sætte nøgleorder "?spørgsmål" foran dit spørgsmål, så er der flere der ser det
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har oprettet separate conf filer til subdomænerne
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger0> o
<Ubuntubruger0> kk
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål mit problem er at mit domæne bare ikke virker
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål det er mine kode : http://pastebin.com/dq6jNeEu
<Ubuntubruger0>  Når jeg går ind på scrape.mecci.dk funker den ikke..
<stix> Ubuntubruger0: funker ikke? Rammer du slet ikke serveren eller får du et andet site?
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg får mit domæne site
<Ubuntubruger0> root page
<Ubuntubruger0> altså mecci.dk
<Ubuntubruger0> inholdet af den
<Ubuntubruger0> scrape.mecci.d
<Ubuntubruger0> kk
<stix> har du prøvet med den conf jeg gav dig den anden dag?
<Ubuntubruger0> yep
<Ubuntubruger0> virker ikke
<stix> entries i /etc/hosts ?
<stix> NameVirtualHost ?
<Ubuntubruger0> nej ikke i hosts
<Ubuntubruger0> da har jeg ikke rodet
<stix> det var jo det jeg skrev til dig??
<Ubuntubruger0> test
<Ubuntubruger0> har ingen folder da hedder det
<Ubuntubruger0> etc/hosts
<stix> så kører du ikke ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger0> Jo det gør jeg sørme
<stix> så har du også /etc/hosts
<Ubuntubruger0> Undre mig bare over hvorfor det virker på demo.mecci.dk
<jarlen> Det er en fil, og den hedder /etc/hosts, ikke etc/hosts
<stix> …ligesom jeg skrev første gang
<Ubuntubruger0> Kører en 10 lts ved ikke om det gør forskel
<Ubuntubruger0> ligger den måske under apache2 hosts filen
<Ubuntubruger0> Har fundet den
<Ubuntubruger0> den er hvid men jeg kan ikke komme ind i den
<Ubuntubruger0> hvis jeg ser den via ls ?
<Ubuntubruger0> er root
<jarlen> Det er ikke en mappe, du kan ikke bruge ls
<Ubuntubruger0> hedder den hosts.conf?
<Ubuntubruger0> bingo så er jeg i den
<Ubuntubruger0> har følgende kode i den : http://pastebin.com/ZBQqRz0G
<jarlen> ja det ser rigtigt ud
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad skal jeg der?
<Ubuntubruger0> stix: skal jeg indtaste mit domæne navn med ip ?
<stix> Ubuntubruger0: det jeg skrev til dig tidligere
<Ubuntubruger0> 2 sek
<Ubuntubruger0> prøver lige
<Ubuntubruger0> Kan du svare mig på hvorfor det virker med demo.mecci.dk ?
<Ubuntubruger0> og ikke med de andre?
<Ubuntubruger0> stix din kode virket i først hug
<stix> det lyder godt
<Ubuntubruger0> men men da er nogle ting da uforklaret
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvorfor kunne jeg oprette subdomain som demo.mecci.dk uden indsættelse?
<Ubuntubruger0> oprette en conf fil og det funket med demo?
<stix> jeg er ikke helt med på hvad du mener
<jarlen> Det lyder ikke som om dit problem har noget med /etc/hosts at gøre
<jarlen> Har du husket at enable alle de sites du vil arbejde med, og restarted apache bagefter?
<stix> jarlen: han kører namevirtualhost <lokal-ip>, så navnene på vhosts skulle gerne kunne slåes op til den IP angivet i namevirtualhost - derfor /etc/hosts
<Ubuntubruger0> stix : jeg har et problem med mit hovedomæne nu
<Ubuntubruger0> har følgende i mecci.conf
<Ubuntubruger0> http://pastebin.com/SWLQZckN
<Ubuntubruger0> du kan se den live
<Ubuntubruger0> på domænet
<stix> ServerName ".mecci.dk"
<stix> har du prøvet at fjerne det "." =
<stix> ?
<stix> Din server sig Internal Server Error
<stix> så det kan du se i din error.log
<Ubuntubruger0> har fjernet . og restartet apache
<Ubuntubruger0> får følgende fejl når jeg restarter apache NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.13:0 has no VirtualHosts
<stix> :0 ?
<stix> Husk du skal kun have namevirtualhost stående et sted og det er ovenover dine vhosts
<stix> og de navne du giver dine vhosts skal resolve til IP'en du angiver i namevirtualhost
<stix> ligesom du har gjort det i /etc/hosts
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har separte filer for alle vhosts
<Ubuntubruger0> alle subdomains
<Ubuntubruger0> kan se www.scrape.mecci.dk virker
<Ubuntubruger0> men hvorfor ikke mecci.dk?
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad gør jeg?
<Ubuntubruger0> Fordi nu virker alle mine domains selvfølig ikke som var på hele serveren
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: Nu vil jeg den kedelige, og forslå at du sætter dig ind i apache, hvis du nu vil til at hoste hjemmesider. De har en fin dokumentation med eksempler; http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/ - det er mere holdbart i længden, end at satse på at en tilfældig kan fixe din opsætning og har tiden til det.
<jarlen> [dmp]: Men det er nu meget hyggeligt at der endelig sker noget herinde :P
<Ubuntubruger0> Ja det må jeg sige
<oz3tl> stix:
<stix> ja
<oz3tl> bedre sent end aldrig men er nu næsten klar til det kopiering
<stix> hehe okay
<stix> fik du set hvor din disk (med /home) er mounted?
<oz3tl> stix, ville bare sikre mig du nu også var her og kunne hjælpe og det kommer nu for live er lige startet op :D
<stix> jeg er her til kl. 17 - roder dog med 1000 andre ting :)
<oz3tl> det gør jeg også :D
<oz3tl> stix, hvad skal jeg skrive af det den kommer frem med ?
<stix> lad mig se output fra mount - brug evt. pastebin.com
<oz3tl> hmmmmm skal lige se om jeg kan for sidder på en og skriver mens jeg roder med den anden
<oz3tl> stix, den skulle være på pastebin nu
<stix> nu er jeg ikke så synsk, så jeg kan regne url'en ud :)
<oz3tl> jamen jeg kan ikke få en url da der mangler en plugin på liven men har lagt det under OZ3TL
<stix> kan du ikk bare copy/paste hvad der står i address-feltet?
<oz3tl> på 2 forskellige pc'ere
<oz3tl> men http://pastebin.com/ULWtBKxt
<oz3tl> stix, fandt du den for så ud til det var det link jeg skrev ind manuelt
<stix> oz3tl: prøv at kør en: cp -rf /media/95c87eca-035c-4f34-9332-5d6fb39b3353/home /media/KINGSTON
<oz3tl> gider du smide den i pastebin for så kan jeg fra den det er galt med selv smide den over er en noget lang streng og nemt at taste forkert i
<oz3tl> stix, "cannot access" "permission denied" og videre i den dur
<stix> oz3tl: prøv med ls /media/95c87eca-035c-4f34-9332-5d6fb39b3353/
<stix> se om der er en home der
<oz3tl> jeps stix home fremkommer
<stix> oz3tl: kan du se hvad der ligger i home også?
<oz3tl> ja ved og åbne en nautilus så kan jeg se at oz3tl ligger der som forventet stix
<stix> oz3tl: ingen nautilus. Prøv med ls -l /media/95c87eca-035c-4f34-9332-5d6fb39b3353/home/
<stix> og sig mig hvad der står af permissions på indholdet
<oz3tl> stix, drwxr-xr-x 56 1000 1000 4096 2011-12--06 21:36 oz3tl
<oz3tl> og total 4
<stix> er du root?
<oz3tl> det er det jeg ikke kan få lov til at blive fra live cd eller hvad
<stix> jo da
<stix> kør en sudo su
<stix> blank password
<oz3tl> nu er jeg root på cd'en
<stix> okay
<stix> så prøv lige med cp -rf /media/95c87eca-035c-4f34-9332-5d6fb39b3353/home /media/KINGSTON
<oz3tl> cp: cannot create regular fil invalid argument
<oz3tl> ved ./bibs
<stix> prøv at cp en fil i stedet
<stix> nej vent
<stix> prøv at: touch /media/KINGSTON/test
<oz3tl> men ser umiddelbart ud til at mine docs er kopieret over denne gang har tjekket med en nautilus
<oz3tl> og den arbejder endnu så må lige vente med touch
<stix> nåe den kopierer altså, bare nogle ting den ikke kunne få adgang til måske
<oz3tl> ja ./bibs er der den brokker sig
<[dmp]> Hvis /media/KINGSTON er en vfat filesystem, så kan det være at filen den prøver at kopierer ikke kan oprettes på et vfat system (pga dens begrænsninger)
<oz3tl> kan jeg ikke huske [dmp]
<oz3tl> men har fået flere grå hår end jeg havde før og er nærmest blevet helt skaldet nu :D:D
<[dmp]> oz3tl: Ifølge din pastebin, er den vfat.
<oz3tl> oki
<stix> ja det er meget muligt
<oz3tl> næste gang jeg vil lave en usbdisk så piller jeg min hdd ud så jeg ikke kommer til og opleve dette mareridt engang til
<stix> lange filnavne går heller ikke
<stix> det er nu ikke et mareridt, jeg har tit bootet på en ubuntu for at lave sådanne ting
<[dmp]> oz3tl: hvis det er vfat der giver problemer, skal du bare formatterer den, så skulle du være kørende igen..
<oz3tl> synes jeg eller jeg har haft kopieret tidligere på den kingston
<oz3tl> skal jo lige have så jeg ikke ødelægger data ej heller på kingston
<oz3tl> og kan en ext4 åbnes på en dåse pc ??
<stix> windows? nej
<oz3tl> okay for der bruger jeg den osse sommer tider på
<stix> hvad skal du med windows da? :)
<[dmp]> alternativt skal du pakke dit home directory ned med tar/gzip/bzip2/eller lign og placerer denne fil på din kingston
<oz3tl> stix, [dmp] ikke mig der bruger dåsen men dem jeg omgåes har ikke fået alle "omvendt" endnu men det går fremad :D
<oz3tl> men ellers har jeg noget software som jeg bruger på dåsen da jeg ikke har fundet noget til linux som kan arbejde sammen med de prg som jeg har brugt maser af timer på at oprette helt tilbage til 1993
<stix> nogle windows-ting kører fint i wine
<oz3tl> jeps men har ikke lige haft tid til og prøve det af faktisk foregår noget af det i dos :D
<stix> jo ældre jo bedre til wine :)
<[dmp]> om ikke andet, er der vmware, virtualbox etc
<stix> [dmp]: det kræver en windows licens
<oz3tl> det der virtuelle har jeg ikke rodet med og startede med ubu lige før jeg startede det firma jeg havde og kunne se fordelene ved ubu dertil og mest derfor jeg er blevet ved siden 6.06 eller noget i den stil
<oz3tl> lort forfra og om igen der var ikke plads nok på kingston så ny større dsik er nu fremkommet
<stix> oz3tl: df -h for at se hvor meget plads du har på din USB-ting
<stix> …og du -sh /media/95c87eca-035c-4f34-9332-5d6fb39b3353/home for at se hvad den fylder
<oz3tl> jeg skulle bruge 14 GB og havde kun 6,1 men har nu fundet en usb hdd fram med 23 partioner på og den ene har 70 GB så nu er der nok
<oz3tl> kun 2 partioner :D:D
<stix> 23 partitioner lød også lidt vildt :)
<oz3tl> havde ikke set jeg ramte 3 også :D
<oz3tl> men ok den har faktisk 3 den ene er kun 1 MB
<oz3tl> stix, hvorfor sker der intet nu hvor jeg har gang i den igen har denne gang skrevet som vi gjorde før nu med /media/Backup01 i stedet for /media/KINGSTON
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan (hvilken service) sætter man op så brugeren har et ekstra drev som ligger på serveren.  Gerne både til Windows og til windows, er det samba?
<jarlen> ja
<jarlen> Det vil nok være det åbenlyse valg, med mindre du vil ud i noget FTP eller lignende
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, nej ikke ftp, men kan må få en linux desktop til at fortælle at en bruger er logget på, lige som man kan med windows i+
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher: Det kan du sikkert godt finde et script til
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, kan bare huske man kunne indsætte en kommando i registrerings databasen som ordnede det for en i windows
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-15
<OZ3TL> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan jeg ændre rettigheder på masser af filer på engang de står til root men skulle være mine
<[dmp]> OZ3TL: "chown -R mine dir". Erstat mine med dit brugernavn og dir med folderen med filerne i
<oz3tl> [dmp], så når de ligger på en usb hdd og det er dem alle så hedder det chown -r oz3tl  /media/blabla
<oz3tl> og undskyld den lidt sene respons min lap frøs
<[dmp]> oz3tl: nej, det er stort R du skal bruge .. chown -R oz3tl /media/blabla
<[dmp]> oz3tl: men er det din kingston/vfat usb disk?
<oz3tl> nope en ext4
<oz3tl> chown: kan ikke tilgå '/media/Backup01/oz3tl': Adgang nægtet
<oz3tl> kingston var for lille :D
<[dmp]> oz3tl: du skal være root
<oz3tl> chown: kan ikke tilgå '/media/Backup01/oz3tl': Ingen sådan fil eller filkatalog
<oz3tl> root@ThinkPad-R52p:/home/oz3tl#
<[dmp]> oz3tl: det lyder jo som om at enten  /media, eller /media/Backup01 eller /media/Backup01/oz3tl ikke findes
<oz3tl> nej ikke helt men ved ikke hvordan det er gået til men Backup01 har en _ efter sig og det mener jeg ikke jeg har lavet for det har Backup02 ikke og mener de blev lavet ens
<oz3tl> men kan se at gruppen ikke blev ændret den står stadigt til root på filerne
<[dmp]> så skal du bruge "chgrp -R gruppe dir", eller "chown -R bruger:gruppe dir", istedet for "chown -R bruger dir"
<oz3tl> [dmp]: eksempel chown -R oz3tl:oz3tl /media/Backup01_/oz3tl ????
<[dmp]> oz3tl: ja, evt som root/sudo foran
<oz3tl> det så ud til og virke :D var root da jeg skrev den
<oz3tl> [dmp]: takker for hjælpen
<[dmp]> Det var så lidt, oz3tl
<oz3tl> nej [dmp] det var faktisk pænt meget hjælp du gav ;)
<stix> Jeg har lavet en virtuel ubuntu (med X) til en kollega. Den hostes på vores vmware-miljø og brugeren har ikke adgang til "skærmen". Jeg har sat VNC op, men hver gang brugeren vnc'er til maskinen, kræver det at man skriver sit password til keychain - direkte på "skærmen". Kan jeg starte vnc-serveren som root forinden eller måske noget andet?
<soren> HVordan afvikler du VNC-serveren?
<oz3tl> stix: ville gerne jeg kunne hjælpe tilbage efter den hjælp du gav mig men har ikke rodet med det men mon ikke lykken vil tilsmile dig :D
<stix> oz3tl: takker :)
<stix> soren: har blot enabled "remote desktop" - ved ikke om den så bare kører en tightvncserver i baggrunden
<stix> hvis det er sådan, så burde jeg kunne starte den som root med et init-script
<soren> Det ændrer ikke på, at der skal password til for at låse din gnome keychain op.
<soren> Hvor har du enablet "remote desktop"? Det er noget tid siden jeg har brugt VNC. Dengang var det en ganske manuel procedure.
<soren> Altså, kører der en GNOME session allerede, som brugeren så forbinder til?
<stix> soren: ja der kører en session, som det er nu. Men det kunne være fedt hvis brugeren kunne vnc til login-screen, og vnc-serveren ikke var afhængig af en brugers gnome-session
<soren> stix: Ok. Så er det ikke en tightvncserver, der kører.
<soren> Det er en, der hedder vino.
<stix> oh okay
<stix> måske jeg skulle droppe den så, og så bare installere tight
<soren> Tjah.
<soren> Det er noget tid siden, jeg har brugt det, men dengang kunne man enable xdmcp i GDM og så pege tightvncserver i den retning.
<stix> hmm okay
<soren> Så fik du en login-skærm, når du brugte vnc.
<soren> ...men det er lidt noget klyt i forhold til authentication.
<stix> kigger jeg lige lidt på
<decibyte> hvad er formålet med det du har gang i?
<decibyte> stix ^
<stix> brugeren skal kunne logge på den server og køre noget firefox mv
<stix> bruges til selenium
<decibyte> okay
<stix> ssh -X var ikke nok
<decibyte> en alternativ løsning på det som jeg selv er blevet ret tilfreds med er X via ssh
<decibyte> hvorfor ikke?
<stix> brugeren skal køre flere grafiske apps ad gangen osv
<decibyte> jeg synes det er en kæmpe fordel at det er vinduer der blander sig med mine "normale" vinduer, i stedet for at være et "lukket" miljø
<stix> ja jeg bruger det også gerne selv
<decibyte> nu er det lidt tid siden jeg sidst rodede med det, men det kan man da også sagtens?
<stix> jae firefox kan sagtens køre, men så skal han lige klikke sig ind et andet sted i OS'et og så går det ikke
<decibyte> kan man i så fald ikke køre en hel gnome-session (eller hvad det nu hedder)?
<stix> nej det kan du ikke
<decibyte> er det windows eller linux på hans lokale maskine?
<stix> det ved jeg faktisk ikke engang
<soren> Jo, det kan du godt.
<decibyte> det synes jeg da også man kan
<soren> ssh -X bruger@server "Xephyr :1 & sleep 1; DISPLAY=:1 gnome-session"
<soren> ftw
<decibyte> men så får man vist kun sit skrivebord, gør man ikke? det fik jeg i hvert fald
<soren> Det er, så vidt jeg forstår, også det der forespørges.
<decibyte> jo, men derfra er det lidt svært at starte fx firefox når der ingen menuer er
<soren> Ah.
<soren> Jamen, så "unity-session" i stedet for gnome-session.
<decibyte> jeg prøvede lige at køre unity-2d-launcher. så kom der en fin unity-menu ude i siden. det ser lidt fucked ud, men det virker (i win7)
<soren> Hvilken X server bruger man under Windows nu om dage?
<decibyte> jeg kører xming
<soren> Ok.
<decibyte> virker til hvad jeg har brug for. ved ikke om der findes bedre?
<soren> Scheiße. Jeg indser lige, at det er over ti år siden jeg har kørt Windows.
<soren> Jeg brugte en eller anden kommerciel X server tingest dengang.
<soren> Kan ikke lige huske, hvad den hed.
<decibyte> soren: hehe. det skal du da vist ikke skamme dig over :)
<soren> ReflectionX, måske?
<soren> Ja, dens hjemmeside ser tilstrækkelig oldnordisk ud til at det kan passe. http://www.edas.co.uk/connectivity/xwindows/refx.htm
<decibyte> stix: kan det være en løsning?
<decibyte> selvom vnc nok er lidt mere... menneskevenligt.
<decibyte> hvis han sidder på en linux-maskine i forvejen er resultatet sikkert endnu bedre
<soren> xpra er også værd at kigge på.
<decibyte> det ser smart ud
<soren> Mega.
<decibyte> eller: _lyder_ smart. der er ikke så meget at se.
<nikolaj_basher> god eftermiddag
<soren> decibyte: Der er vel heller ikke så meget at høre.
<decibyte> jeg mener: det er ikke fordi nettet flyder med screenshots af det in action
<soren> decibyte: Der er ikke så meget at se i et screenshot, kan man sige. Vinduerne ligner sig selv. En video ville demonstrere det ganske godt.
<decibyte> soren: jeg savnede et screenshot af noget på tværs af systemer. men internettet gav kun 2 screenshots der lignede hvadsomhelst. pyt.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-16
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan man se hvor meget en mappe fylder, med indhold i en terminal ps -xl dur ikke
<stix> du -sh mappe
<nikolaj_basher>  stix tak
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-17
<rbnielsen> Er jeg den eneste som oplever problemer med java (Nordea netbank) efter den seneste sun-java6 opdatering som kom igår/forleden?
<pixiarvai> jeg roder også med det pt (til guides), så jeg har ikke en kommando der 100% virker i dag
<pixiarvai> hvilken udgave er du på ?
<pixiarvai> rbnielsen, ^
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#13_6 vil måske løse det
<pixiarvai> rbnielsen, jeg har lige testet nordea, og det virker med icedtea-plugin, hvilket guiden også installere
<rbnielsen> pixiarvai, sorry.. Var lige smuttet.
<rbnielsen> :)
<rbnielsen> Virker icedtea-plugin'et?
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> vi er lige ved at finpudse en kommando, men den skulle virke nu
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=15317&sid=c7b0ec622fe709dc55eeeb85604a1455
<rbnielsen> Nice.
<rbnielsen> Et eller andet sted, irriterer det mig lidt at man er nød til at gå ud i et 3. parts pakke for at understøtte java. :/
<pixiarvai> nr 2 kommando er den nye jeg arbejder på, den virker fint, men vi kan nok gøre den kortere, fordi nogle pakker følger hinanden når man sletter
<pixiarvai> men fyr den bare af, jeg har testet den selv hehe
<rbnielsen> Hehe.
<pixiarvai> på 10.04 og 11.10
<rbnielsen> Ved du egentlig hvad der forårsagede fejlen?
<pixiarvai> nej, sun virkede også fint for mig, men for en uges tid siden kunne jeg ikke komme på netbank, så jeg skiftede til icedtea
<pixiarvai> på 10.04 .. 11.10'eren er en install fra i dag
<rbnielsen> Ok.
<rbnielsen> Nr 2 kodeboks i den første post?
<pixiarvai> ja
<rbnielsen> Nice.
 * rbnielsen krydser fingre
<pixiarvai> :D
<rbnielsen> Hm..
<rbnielsen> E: Kunne ikke lokalisere pakken icedtea-7-jre-cacao
<rbnielsen> Og en bunke andre 7'ere
<rbnielsen> Er der et repository jeg mangler?
<pixiarvai> ja. det er fordi kommandoen leder efter en masse forskellige javatyper (både sun og icedtea i forskellige udgaver), og så kommer der de meldinger, fordi du ikke har dem (hvilket er helt ok)
<pixiarvai> og nej til SP om repo
<rbnielsen> http://pastebin.com/2iPeCwA1
<rbnielsen> Hm. Ok.
<pixiarvai> hmmm ... jeg har haft fat i laoshi om lige det punkt, det kan finde på at stoppe ved det sidste && (før install), og jeg sagde at det skulle være ; i stedet for ........ anyway. du skal kører dette :
<pixiarvai> sudo apt-get install -y icedtea-plugin && sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<rbnielsen> I stedet for hele det ovennævnte?
<pixiarvai> du har jo kørt den "store" , den stoppede bare før da den havde slettet alt dit gamle Sun java, og set om du havde icedtea7 .... så kør lige den kommando jeg smed herinde, så du får resten med
<pixiarvai> kan være at vi skal have det med "fejlmeldingerne" med i guiden, der er sikkert mange der vil undre sig
<rbnielsen> SÃ¥ kunne man jo ligesom tabcomplete det rigtige sted...
<rbnielsen> Hm..
<rbnielsen> Skyldes den fejl at den stoppede ved den sidste && ?
<rbnielsen> Den jeg pastebinnede.
<rbnielsen> Jeg ville jo ligesom tro at der så havde stået en masse mere, f.eks. at den havde slettede nogle tidligere pakker.
<rbnielsen> :p
<rbnielsen> :o*
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> men hvis du genindlæser siden i forum, kan du fyrer den store af igen .. jeg har rettet det nu
<rbnielsen> Ok.
<rbnielsen> Ok. Jeg har så lige køre den linje du smed for lidt siden herinde.
<pixiarvai> så skulle det virke
 * rbnielsen tjekker
<rbnielsen> It's alive!
<rbnielsen> :)
 * rbnielsen takker og bukker
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt ... jeg takker for testen og den fine feedback
<rbnielsen> np
<rbnielsen> Så kan man så diskutere hvorvidt om det er en god eller dårlig ting at jeg nu kan tjekke min saldo..
<rbnielsen> ;)
<pixiarvai> lol
<pixiarvai> det er egentligt sjovt - du sidder og vil have Java til og virke, og jeg sidder og prøver at skabe en giga Java-konflikt ved at installere alt oven i hinanden hehe
<Ubuntubruger8> hey ubuntu freaks,
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg ved ikke om i er da men jeg prøver
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg tror jeg er blevet hacket, da jeg ikke kan starte op nu
<Ubuntubruger8> min maskine starter op og gå i stå i starten af ubuntu
<pixiarvai> jeg tvivler så på at du er blevet hacket . hvad sker der rpæcist
<pixiarvai> præcist
<Ubuntubruger8> det er jeg når jeg starter op
<Ubuntubruger8> SÃ¥ siger den at den ikke kan finde nogle af system folder ne
<Ubuntubruger8> og jeg kan ikke komme videre derfra
<Ubuntubruger8> det et er en ubuntu 10,5 lts
<pixiarvai> 10.04
<Ubuntubruger8> og den kører som desktop version, som server
<Ubuntubruger8> ja 10.04
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg kan prøve at starte den op og skrive hvad den siger til dig
<Ubuntubruger8> præcist
<pixiarvai> ja .. om ikke andet så skal alle der vil hjælpe vide det
<Ubuntubruger8> no init found : try passing init = bootarg
<Ubuntubruger8> mount dev on root/dev failed
<Ubuntubruger8> no such file or direcotry
<Ubuntubruger8> sådan nogel file får jeg
<Ubuntubruger8> eks står da også target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init
<Ubuntubruger8> det er i starten
<Ubuntubruger8> når jeg starter maskinen op
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg genstartet den via ssh
<Ubuntubruger8> også nu har jeg den fejl og alle web er nede nu hehe
<Ubuntubruger8> og jeg er på de
<Ubuntubruger8> n
<pixiarvai> hmmm .... jeg må melde pas der, men det lyder ikke som om det er "hacked"
<pixiarvai> en form for crash i filsystem, eller måske angivelse af roden
<Ubuntubruger8> sidst i bunden står da (inittramfs)
<Ubuntubruger8> pixiarvai jeg prøver at tage et live billed :-)
<Ubuntubruger8> hjælper nok bedre
<Ubuntubruger8> Her er et billed pixiarvai
<Ubuntubruger8> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/fotokfp.jpg/
<pixiarvai> er du med inde i forum ? for jeg tror at du bør tage spørgsmålet op derinde, jeg kan ikke lige finde en løsning
<Ubuntubruger8> ok super
<Ubuntubruger8> pixi får dette afvide arlo, boot the livecd and fsck your main partition
<Ubuntubruger8> hvad mener de med dette?
<Ubuntubruger8> skal jeg boote fra min livecd
<Ubuntubruger8> det er på det engelsk forum
<pixiarvai> http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<pixiarvai> jeg kan så ikke huske hvad man skal gøre
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-18
<Ubuntubruger2> Hey ubuntu freaks, det er sådan efter en genstart er min ubuntu smadret. Jeg får denne skærm når jeg starter op http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/fotokfp.jpg/
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg tror den er hacket da den er brugt som webserver
<Ubuntubruger2> Men men, for at få det op at kører igen - har jeg kastet en live cd på - men hvad gør jeg efterfølgende ?
<Ubuntubruger2> Er da en genddanelse mulighed eller hvad jeg skal trykke på fra live cd"en
<Ubuntubruger9> hey, når jeg prøver at installere ubuntu ier den unable to open /dev/sda
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej :D
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har testede ubuntu og når man skal logge på som på sin hotmail og facebook skal man lave @ hvordan laver man @?
<cromag> bruger du evt. engelsk/US keyboard ?
<cromag> så er det måske shift 2
<pixiarvai> har vi den bruger med "opstartsproblemer på webserveren" online nu ? ... jeg tror at han skal skrive "fsck" + enter , for at rette fejlen
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-10
<Ubuntubruger0> which ubuntu is best to asus 1101
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-15
<Ubuntubruger7> spørgsmål.  min datter har lige opdateret sin ubuntu men nu kan den ikke starte op igen. mangler kernel siger den .
<nickoe> task
<nickoe> smutter så hurtigt som rotter
#ubuntu-dk 2014-12-12
<Ubuntubruger0> ?Spørgsmål  Jeg har brug for at tage nogle screen-shots af et vindue der er større end skærmen, dvs længere end skærmen er høj, hvordan gør man det.
<rlindsga1rd> Ubuntubruger0: er det i en browser?
<Ubuntubruger0> Ja det er
<rlindsga1rd> jeg kan godt lide at bruge ff pluginet nimbus screenshot til det
<rlindsga1rd> men der findes andre til både ff og chrome
<rlindsga1rd> eller hvad du nu har af lyster til den slags
<Ubuntubruger0> Er det et tillægs-program eller
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg bruger mest Crome, er der nogle muligheder der
<rlindsga1rd> ja
<rlindsga1rd> skriv chrome://extensions/ i din adresselinie
<rlindsga1rd> tryk enter
<rlindsga1rd> der skulle gerne være et link a la "get more extensions"
<rlindsga1rd> alle moderne browsere understøtter extensions så du kan tilpasse din browser med de værktøjer du nu engang har brug for :)
<Ubuntubruger0> Det er der også, jeg prøver at se dem igennem tak for hjælpen
<rlindsga1rd> np
#ubuntu-dk 2015-12-09
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvad sker der med en' mappe, hvor jeg har højreklikke et
<Ubuntubruger9> Og valgt Opret henvisning?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-12-15
<Ubuntubruger7> "?SPØRGSMÅL" Jeg har et ønske om at installere ubuntu på en ældre PC. Har jeg fattet det rigtigt, når jeg forstår at man skal downloade til en CDrom eller en USB? (Man kan ikke downloade direkte fra nettet?)
<Ubuntubruger7> "SPØRGSMÅL?" Jeg har nemlig lastet den ned på en USB, men kan ikke finde ud af at komme videre derfra?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-12-14
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger6> må hellere lige starte med at sige at jeg ikke er programerings dygtigt. har problemer med at opdatere mit ubuntu system. jeg får besked om at der ikke er nok ledig diskplads: Opgradering skal bruge 205 M fri plads på disk "/boot". Frigør mindst 205 M disk plads på "/boot". Tøm papirkurven og fjern midlertidige pakker fra tidligere installationer ved at bruge "sudo apt-get clean".
<Ubuntubruger6> når jeg prøver i terminalen med sudo apt-get clean sker der ikke noget
<Ubuntubruger6> har derefter prøvet denne kommando: sudo apt-get purge $(dpkg -l linux-{image,headers}-"[0-9]*" | awk '/ii/{print $2}' | grep -ve $(uname -r | sed -r 's/-[a-z]+//') | sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n/ /g'); sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Ubuntubruger6> så får jeg en lang besked, dette er det sidste :
<Ubuntubruger6>                 Afhængigheder: linux-headers-generic (= 4.4.0.103.108) men 4.4.0.79.85 forventes installeret  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic : Afhængigheder: linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic men den bliver ikke installeret  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-79-generic : Afhængigheder: linux-image-4.4.0-79-generic men den bliver ikke installeret  linux-image-generic : Afhængigheder: linux-image-4.4.0-79-generic men den bliver ikke 
<Ubuntubruger6> »apt-get -f install« uden pakker (eller angiv en løsning).
<Ubuntubruger6> har prøvet apt-get -f install
<Ubuntubruger6> får denne besked tilbage: E: Kunne ikke åbne låsefilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Adgang nægtet) E: Kunne ikke låse administrationsmappen (/var/lib/dpkg/), er du rod (root)?
